# Interested in Michigan



## Horse chic (Feb 14, 2012)

Hello everyone, 

I am casually looking for land in Michigan. I was thinking some where over by Bay City. 
I am looking for preferably 10+ Acres. 
Seems the price of land is $3K-4K an acre! 
This kind of surprised me as you can get Colorado and New Mexico for $500-$1K and acre. 
So just wondering am I looking in the wrong places? Are most of the listings not going to be found via internet? 

Thank you 
Catherine


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Horse chic said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am casually looking for land in Michigan. I was thinking some where over by Bay City.
> I am looking for preferably 10+ Acres.
> ...


 A real estate client of mine, told me about Michigan's Right to Farm issues. Please read this article and do more research, to insure you are comfortable with the changes, before you take the leap:

http://www.mlive.com/news/kalamazoo/index.ssf/2014/05/michigan_small_farm_council_di.html

Before we bought property in Sequim, WA, I did a lot of research. Their Dungeness Water Rule led to serious ramifications for properties under it. We only looked at properties outside that area and bought a property with an existing well and with natural springs, to boot. In other words, no water shortage here in the foothills. Back to the ramifications... I attended a Sequim Association of Realtor meeting this morning, and the topic discussed was the Dungeness Water Rule; literally its effect on a 94 acre property (currently for sale). This property is restricted from agricultural use of water, so new owners would have to haul in water. What is ridiculous about this, is that a well on that property would not impact the Dungeness River. The SAR is in favor of changes to this Rule (donating time and money for an amendment), so that it makes sense, and doesn't negatively effect land owners, or lead to radically lower property values. Can any imagine hauling water to farm, raise livestock, have a big garden, or orchard? Especially, when the well would be sufficient. Our well, outside of the restricted area, produces 8 gallons per minute. That is more than sufficient for our needs (garden & orchard & eventually some livestock).


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

Michigan is a wonderful state. The most beautiful in the country in my opinion. We bought our place in Monroe county which is in SE Michigan, right by the border to OH. Still some good land to be found there but most of the groundwater in Monroe Co. has very high sulfur content so you need to be aware of that. Lots of agricultural areas in the western side of the state but I don't know the going rate for land out that way.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Horse chic said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am casually looking for land in Michigan. I was thinking some where over by Bay City.
> I am looking for preferably 10+ Acres.
> ...


 Forgot to respond to the rest of your post! $3K to $4K an acre would be a bargain here... We paid $97,500 for 5.1 acres, which is *$19,118 an acre* (rounded to nearest dollar). But our property did have an excellent well, approved septic, power on the property, and a carport. What is the most valuable is the standing timber (estimated to be worth almost what we paid for the property, as we have telephone quality trees, a lot of them). Since we are building a log home, DH figured we will use around $30K worth of trees, maybe more as he will also be using them to build our carport. So, if I add up what it would cost to buy trees ($30k), install a septic ($10k), put in a well ($15K), the property might as well cost us $42,500, of course, we intend to sell one more truckload ($5k or more due to tree quality), so we can subtract another $9k. So for bare land, we might as well have paid $6,568 per acre. However, the going rate for bare land is about $14k an acre right now in this area (will not include high grade timber like we got). The property next door is $17,600 an acre, most high grade timber was logged, has only a well, almost half the property is wet, and also has 3 ponds. At least it has plenty of water!

Where you look, I believe, is where you are drawn to live and where property fits your criteria. I only posted that warning about Michigan's Right to Farm issue to forewarn you of that issue. As a homesteader, I'd want to know that, as it could restrict my chosen lifestyle. That water ruling here, sure made a big difference to us. Michigan is a beautiful place!

My sister live in CO and she told me it was expensive to buy land there (in the Denver area). I have friends in CO, high up in the mountains, and they have water issues (lack of water with sharing an insufficient well). The rate per acre you mentioned was very low, indeed. I'd love to buy land at that price, but am already sold living here. 



> So just wondering am I looking in the wrong places? Are most of the listings not going to be found via internet


? 

As a Realtor, I can confirm that if you are doing internet searches using Zillow, Trulia, or other sites like that, it is unlikely you are seeing all the listings on the MLS in those States. Realtors can pull searches for you, in real time, but you can also do your own real time property searches on sites which have IDX links. The CO I work for, has an IDX link on every one of our sites, and we are a very productive small company. Yet, Zillow doesn't have an IDX link. In addition, Craigslist may have a lot, but won't have them all, as not all Realtors or Agents have their listings put on Craigslist. FSBO's usually post their ads online, but not always.


----------



## AK Steve (Jan 12, 2014)

Don't over look the western UP. CHeap land (look near Ontonagon), decent farming climate, lots of space, close to Lake Superior. I have a 5 acre parcel and a home on the Keweenaw peninsula that I'll keep forever. I suspect when I tire of Alaska summers I'll be enjoying Lake Superior instead.


----------



## Huntmo1 (Nov 30, 2011)

I grew up about an hour from Bay City in the "thumb" area of the state. I absolutely love MI, but unfortunately don't live there now because of my job. In your post, you didn't mention a job or work, is that a factor in moving to MI? If not, I would recommend you look a little farther north, as prices per acre will be considerably less (in many places). If I could move back to MI today, I would be focusing on central or northeastern part of the lower peninsula. We vacationed up there a couple summers ago and it was great. Kayaked the Au Sable River, visited Alpena and Mackinac City...I want to go back. I'm sure other parts of the lower peninsula are just as nice...but, prices may be a little higher, on average, on the western (sunset) side.

Even though I can't move right now, I do occasionally look at real estate and dream . Here is a good website that I like to visit. It's pretty comprehensive and covers most of lower peninsula.

http://www.realestateone.com/northern-michigan-homes-for-sale


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

If this were not home or at least my deep connection to it as home , I would of left long ago like many of my Friends.

That is pretty common price for unimproved land, the closer you get to decent Jobs the more it will cost you. The more inviting the land ,perks,improvement, ease of use, large parcel the more it will cost you.

You may be able to snatch up a repo as many people are still pending and a lot are still on the books as many here are out of work.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

You can get a home in Flint for 500 to 5000. 

Not much land with most but many neighborhoods have been tore down so extra lots may be available.

Can't keep animals but you could have a urban garden and find a land lease out side the city where you might keep some animals.

Two hugh draw backs are the high water bills and the higher crime rate.


----------



## reneeearle (Jan 20, 2004)

I live in Central Michigan, and jobs here are scarce, but the area is gorgeous, and there is a wide variety of agriculture here, everything from produce, and lots of variety, to pork, dairy, potatoes(we have a large potato farm here that produces potatoes for lays) to hay, corn, soy beans, you name it, it is prob here, except for of course, oranges, etc. We have a large amount of orchards here, apples, peaches, cherries, pears. We have 2 large juice companies that I know of, in the state... Where I live, I am and hour and a half from most of the bigger cities, like Grand Rapids, Traverse City, Lansing, Saginaw. And a 1/2 and hour from other cities like Mt. Pleasant and Big Rapids. So, I am in the country with city life not too far away! I love that. I love the diversity. The cities have a lot of different cultures in them. Prices here are so, so, could prob find some foreclosures cheap.


----------



## TerriLynn (Oct 10, 2009)

Here in Allegan County (sw Michigan) land goes anywhere from $2000-$5000 an acre, we are mostly an agricultural county.

You might want to check GRAR.COM (Grand Rapids Area Realtors) I have a friend who is a realtor and she primarily uses this site.

I know my cousin is looking to buy some land and they were thinking the Pullman area.....how is a nice way to say this....lots of ******** around there....land is cheaper and cosmetic appeal is not such a high priority.....our kind of people really


----------



## Zyphlat (Sep 5, 2014)

I live in Midland, just 15 minutes west of Bay City.  I'd recommend looking around the Pinconning area, much more rural area. You're going to be looking at a much higher cost per acre in most of the lower peninsula than the $500-$1000 range, that's why I'm headed over the bridge in the spring. Lots of land up there, I've seen several listings in the 80 acre range between 50-60K and in the 160 acre range below 100K.  Michigan is an awesome place to live, we love it here. Good luck!!


----------



## StacyH202 (Aug 23, 2014)

Zyphlat said:


> I live in Midland, just 15 minutes west of Bay City.  I'd recommend looking around the Pinconning area, much more rural area. You're going to be looking at a much higher cost per acre in most of the lower peninsula than the $500-$1000 range, that's why I'm headed over the bridge in the spring. Lots of land up there, I've seen several listings in the 80 acre range between 50-60K and in the 160 acre range below 100K.  Michigan is an awesome place to live, we love it here. Good luck!!


You just have to be careful when buying land in da UP. It is cheap (I know, I live here!), which is great. But you may be shelling out a lot to have a well drilled through granite so you have potable water. Lots of water once you reach it, but some of the UP is so rocky getting to it is an issue. A lot of people that live on the beautiful Stonington Peninsula bring in their drinking water. 

But you'll have plenty of space between neighbors, great hunting, beautiful land. Winters can be a little troublesome, but are easy enough to get through if you invest in a plow (because shoveling after each frequent snowstorm gets a little exhausting). 

But despite all the snow, I've noticed there is more sunlight here. When I lived near Ann Arbor, it seemed like the winter skies were constantly overcast. Here, it snows, then clears up so it is bright and brilliant. If you can stand the cold, there is some great winter meteor watching!


----------



## Zyphlat (Sep 5, 2014)

StacyH202 said:


> You just have to be careful when buying land in da UP. It is cheap (I know, I live here!), which is great. But you may be shelling out a lot to have a well drilled through granite so you have potable water. Lots of water once you reach it, but some of the UP is so rocky getting to it is an issue. A lot of people that live on the beautiful Stonington Peninsula bring in their drinking water.
> 
> But you'll have plenty of space between neighbors, great hunting, beautiful land. Winters can be a little troublesome, but are easy enough to get through if you invest in a plow (because shoveling after each frequent snowstorm gets a little exhausting).
> 
> But despite all the snow, I've noticed there is more sunlight here. When I lived near Ann Arbor, it seemed like the winter skies were constantly overcast. Here, it snows, then clears up so it is bright and brilliant. If you can stand the cold, there is some great winter meteor watching!


Where in the UP are you located? I haven't started my land search yet other than to do some searches online. I'll get started once the house goes on the market so I know how much money I have to work with. No debt= big plus for me so I won't be spending more than half of what I can expect to get for my house.  I'll definitely keep the water situation in mind as I look at properties. Thank you!


----------



## ognend (Sep 15, 2010)

Horse chic said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am casually looking for land in Michigan. I was thinking some where over by Bay City.
> I am looking for preferably 10+ Acres.
> ...


The land you will find in NM or CO that is cheap (and you will probably NOT find land for $500-$1000) - is totally useless red dirt - water is almost always an issue on that land too.

Land is and has been a commodity in this country for a very long time. It is becoming scarce and due to population growth, speculation and gentrification most if not all areas have seen increase in land prices. Around here an acre goes for $12-$15,000 and it is mostly sloped with solid rock 6 inches below ground. But it's pretty and near a popular city. We lucked out on our 5 acres as they were a foreclosure and they are mostly flat. Anyways, good land costs a lot everywhere you go. Heck, even the desert in Big Bend Texas costs more than $500/acre. When the land is apparently cheap there is some other "catch" - either it is frozen or too hot 6-8 months of the year, it is a desert, it is very humid so on and so on.

By the way, there is a book someone wrote about the "frontier counties" that still exist in USA. By 1890s definition, the frontier was everything with <2 people/sq mile. There are still counties like that in USA, land may be much cheaper there. However, life will be tough 

Edit: found the book: http://www.amazon.com/Miles-Nowhere-Americas-Contemporary-Frontier/dp/0803266278


----------

